# Rigid TS3650



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

I got the new table saw put together and dialed in and all I can say is..WOW. Cuts like butter:thumbsup:, fairly quite, and stock fence is great. Would recommend this saw to anyone looking for one.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah, i've heard great things about the ts3650. I have the older version ts2412 and it's been a great saw. I was ripping some 20 y/o 6/4 black walnut the other day and it didn't even flinch. these ridgid contractor saws don't get the justice they deserve. enjoy that new saw capt.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw. I also have an older version of this saw, 3612, and have been very happy with it.


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep, there a great saw for the money.

Just completed assembly of my 3660 last weekend.
You can actual talk and have a conversation while it's running.

Now just need to make some zero-clearance inserts and an outfeed table.

Are you sticking w/the stock blade or have you replaced yours?
Jury is still out for me, but, I'll likely replace it.

Ron


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Ts3650*

For now sticking with stock blade..."Hey honey I blew almost 5 bills on a new toy, can I spend more?" :laughing: probably wouldn't fly.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

CaptZZ said:


> For now sticking with stock blade..."Hey honey I blew almost 5 bills on a new toy, can I spend more?" :laughing: probably wouldn't fly.


 :no: :thumbdown:

Try this:
"Hey honey, I've got my new saw running to about 80% of it's ability by giving it a good setup and alignment, but it makes sense to spend $35 to "optimize" it to 100% of it's capability with a good quality blade...." (then ask forgiveness for spending $50-$60 instead! ) :thumbsup: :yes: :laughing:


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

*I dunno*

Optimize? Hmmmm... three syllable words and she'll think I'm just being snooty:laughing:


----------



## KenCanDo (Mar 20, 2008)

knotscott said:


> :no: :thumbdown:
> 
> Try this:
> "Hey honey, I've got my new saw running to about 80% of it's ability by giving it a good setup and alignment, but it makes sense to spend $35 to "optimize" it to 100% of it's capability with a good quality blade...." (then ask forgiveness for spending $50-$60 instead! ) :thumbsup: :yes: :laughing:


I need to take lessons from knotscott. Thats goooood ..I bow to the master


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

I've had my 3650 for about a year now. I am as happy with it now as I was the first time I fired it up and listened to it hummmm...
Great saw for a great price.


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

CaptZZ said:


> Optimize? Hmmmm... three syllable words and she'll think I'm just being snooty:laughing:



You could substitute the word "complete" and if you're like me she will be so stunned at the prospect of something actually being "completed" that she might drive you to the store herself.:yes:


----------



## g0tribe (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had my 3650 for a year now and I agree...it's a great tool. Right now I have the Freud LU88R010 blade in mine and that works fantastic. I got the blade on sale from amazon for $36 with free shipping. Amazon has great sales on tools regularly, so that might be one option for upgrading your blade.._ __ _


----------



## thom943 (May 14, 2007)

*ts 3650*

I have that saw also and really like it for the price. Im sarting to get into more precision wood work and was wondering if there is an after market fence that will fit the ts 3650, Like a biesemeyer or an after market delta. I think the fence is great but I still have that 1/16th to 1/8th wiggle that drives me nuts. It seems like Im spending more time makeing sure the fence is streight than actually working on my project........lol


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know much about the newer ts 3650 but I know on my 2412, in order to get my fence square, I have to push the fence towards the rear slightly before locking it down. As far as the fence wiggling 1/16th - 1/8th, have you tried adjusting the fence? Again, not sure about the newer version, but on mine I can adjust the fence on the far end of it and it doesn't "wiggle" or stray at all. To answer your question, I think Biesemeyer does make a fence to fit your saw. Not 100 % but I'm pretty sure I saw that somewhere.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, my curiosity got the best of me. Follow this link and you can figure out if the Biesemeyer will work on your saw.. http://www.deltaportercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/Biesemeyer_Compatibility.pdf


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

thom943 said:


> I have that saw also and really like it for the price. Im sarting to get into more precision wood work and was wondering if there is an after market fence that will fit the ts 3650, Like a biesemeyer or an after market delta. I think the fence is great but I still have that 1/16th to 1/8th wiggle that drives me nuts. It seems like Im spending more time makeing sure the fence is streight than actually working on my project........lol


Most aftermarket fences will fit a standard 27" deep cast iron saw. :yes:


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

Tom, the fence is one of the main reasons I bought my saw. I don't have any wiggle. LIke I said, it's only about a year old, but I've had no problem with the fence at all. Check to make sure everything is tight on the fence and check the owners manual to be sure you've made the correct adjustments. Good luck.
Pops


----------



## thom943 (May 14, 2007)

*Table Saw*

I appreciate the advice, I bought the table saw and jointer at home depot last year, they had some kind of clearance deal on re-conditioned tools, table saw for 250 and jointer for 150... I couldnt pass it up, I have a bosch portable in the work trailor for the job site but needed somthing stationary in the garage for larger projects. For some reason I thought there was that wiggle in all the rigid saws. Looks like Im going to have to do some tweakin.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

I have the TS3650 also and I love it! I used to have a Craftsman contractor saw that sounded like a 747 taking off and with a fence that had to be adjusted with a hammer. I would run something through and would cringe and white knuckle the wood so that it would not come back and eat me. I seriously wonder how I have all my fingers left. The Rigid is like a dream and I have made a tenoning jig and panel cutter for it also. Well spent money.:thumbsup: I also got a tip froma guy from when I worked at HD in the tools. He said that he took his fence and since the hole spacing is evenly drilled and moved it down even more. He then took a stick tape and zeroed it out and had even more capacity on the right side of the blade, (over 48 inches he said)


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

So I've had the saw running for about a month, month and a half, and it's like I invented fire.....just an awesome difference! When I put it together I buffed the top with Johnson paste wax but now I'm seeing little spots of surface; any quick fixes or is elbow grease going to be the main deal?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

CaptZZ said:


> So I've had the saw running for about a month, month and a half, and it's like I invented fire.....just an awesome difference! When I put it together I buffed the top with Johnson paste wax but now I'm seeing little spots of surface; any quick fixes or is elbow grease going to be the main deal?


I've had best results using Boeshield T9 first (rated best rust preventer by Wood Mag) Take off the wax with mineral spirits...apply a light coating of T9, wipe it off, let it dry, then buff it....one or two applications, then apply two coats of paste wax. Twice a year does if for me in western NY...YMMV.


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

New member who is a little late for this review but I will add my two cents worth anyway! I have owned this table saw for several years now and I wholeheartily agree with everyone. This is one great saw for the price. I even had a neighbor ask to borrow it for a project! I told him my tools don't leave the shop! 
I do have one complaint about my saw; the web cast iron extensions.
I tore a few knuckles when I wasn't bieng careful. But I found a great solution: I added the Bench Dog cast iron router top to the left side of my saw and all I can say is "WOW" I now have two great tools on one movable platform which is a double bonus for my small shop!

Online review:http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TS3650-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm


----------

